# I need to catch a shark!!!!!!!!



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

I am have been vacation to the Pensacola area for many years and I have always wanted to catch a shark from the beach. PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=4131306


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jeeze. how many threads are you going to make about this...? its really not hard. 

i'll tell ya what. i can take you out then you can donate $100 to me for gas. guaranteed shark off the beach.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> jeeze. how many threads are you going to make about this...? its really not hard.
> 
> i'll tell ya what. i can take you out then you can donate $100 to me for gas. guaranteed shark off the beach.


I like this idea


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> guaranteed shark off the beach.



He aint kidding either!


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Caught 3 yesterday in the pass, couldn't keep them off the line.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i suggest u quit posting on here with the same questions and do like most tourists and hire a guide or take a charter u obviously dont get it they are called sht eaters for a reason they are everywhere and eat anything but u wont catch any off the beach its just u do yourself a favor just take a charter and they will get u a shark in the boat then u can take a picture with it back at the dock and play mocho man good luck


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

BrandonFox said:


> He aint kidding either!


 for 200$ He will bring Hannah and she will set the hook for you!!!! UGLY


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

weedline said:


> i suggest u quit posting on here with the same questions and do like most tourists and hire a guide or take a charter u obviously dont get it they are called sht eaters for a reason they are everywhere and eat anything but u wont catch any off the beach its just u do yourself a favor just take a charter and they will get u a shark in the boat then u can take a picture with it back at the dock and play mocho man good luck


Dang, kinda harsh don't you think. Could just be some kid or something. You know it's pretty easy to just ignore the guy.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

weedline said:


> i suggest u quit posting on here with the same questions and do like most tourists and hire a guide or take a charter u obviously dont get it they are called sht eaters for a reason they are everywhere and eat anything but u wont catch any off the beach its just u do yourself a favor just take a charter and they will get u a shark in the boat then u can take a picture with it back at the dock and play mocho man good luck


I suggest you stop being an ass.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I hear taking the remains of a cleaned fish (head and backbone) and throwing it out under a balloon has pretty good results...... Just what I was told though.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if this is a kid im sorry maybe i was a little harsh but to dragsmoker grow up a little whats with u calling me an ass if u have a problem with my coment thats fine explain your issues and we can talk as adults do when they disagree no need to resort to name calling and using language like that


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

weedline said:


> if this is a kid im sorry maybe i was a little harsh but to dragsmoker grow up a little whats with u calling me an ass if u have a problem with my coment thats fine explain your issues and we can talk as adults do when they disagree no need to resort to name calling and using language like that


How is that any worse or really any different than what you said?


Go bash somebody so you can "play macho man" from your computer...


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if u say so, all i said was its easy to catch a shark if thats such a difficult task hire someone to help u no reason to be called an ass especialy with no words to back it up and why u got in on the arguement bewilders me but u are free to speak your mind


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I sent him an email with a bunch of tips on shark fishing. The guy was just looking for some advice just the same way I used to years ago. Glad to know I can use my years of experience to help someone the way others helped me.

It is my belief this forum is for bragging rights, sharing stories and helping others where/when needed. Just sayin...


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> I sent him an email with a bunch of tips on shark fishing. The guy was just looking for some advice just the same way I used to years ago. Glad to know I can use my years of experience to help someone the way others helped me.
> 
> It is my belief this forum is for bragging rights, sharing stories and helping others where/when needed. Just sayin...


:thumbup:Very nicely put Devinsdad:thumbup::thumbsup::yes: That's what I get from this forum and when people say dumb stuff I do like many others on here IGNORE it, this is a great forum I have learn tons and share ton of information. :notworthy:


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> I sent him an email with a bunch of tips on shark fishing. The guy was just looking for some advice just the same way I used to years ago. Glad to know I can use my years of experience to help someone the way others helped me.
> 
> It is my belief this forum is for bragging rights, sharing stories and helping others where/when needed. Just sayin...


 That's why we love you man!!!! After 7 days in the house trying to kick a sinus infection Im pissed off and going sharking tonight. Rain, shine or otherwise. Any one that wants to go out and give it a shot is welcome to join. Only promise I can make is that If I lose a big hammer you will hear some form of new language spew out of me like usual. Other than that just getting out of the house to enjoy the outdoors and maybe fight a monster or two. UGLY


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shark Fishing*

A good way to catch a Shark is to NOT fish for one. I catch many of them as an incidental catch when fishing for other species. JMHO. C2


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> That's why we love you man!!!! After 7 days in the house trying to kick a sinus infection Im pissed off and going sharking tonight. Rain, shine or otherwise. Any one that wants to go out and give it a shot is welcome to join. Only promise I can make is that If I lose a big hammer you will hear some form of new language spew out of me like usual. Other than that just getting out of the house to enjoy the outdoors and maybe fight a monster or two. UGLY


Thanks Don- Wish I could go, but difficult on a weeknight. Gonna try to go next weekend if the weather holds. Keep in touch and let me know if good for you.

Nlenhof- if you want to tag along just let me or Ugly know!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> A good way to catch a Shark is to NOT fish for one. I catch many of them as an incidental catch when fishing for other species. JMHO. C2


+1

I went to fort Mcree and fished with a variety of bloody baits for 12 hours and no sharks, then started fishing with shrimp off of the jetty and what do ya know, a little shark on the line :thumbdown:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

go to pensacola beach pier and bottom fish at the end of the pier.cut bait on bottom.good luck.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

specktackler57 said:


> go to pensacola beach pier and bottom fish at the end of the pier.cut bait on bottom.good luck.


Against the rules... They will make him cut the line.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

weedline said:


> i suggest u quit posting on here with the same questions and do like most tourists and hire a guide or take a charter u obviously dont get it they are called sht eaters for a reason *they are everywhere and eat anything but u wont catch any off the beach* its just u do yourself a favor just take a charter and they will get u a shark in the boat then u can take a picture with it back at the dock and play mocho man good luck


what do you mean you wont catch any off the beach?


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

well I never been surf fishin in my life but by george Im gonna go next week and Im gonna cast out there with some sort of bait and a big weight and if i catch a shark I will love it but if I dont i will still have a large time just sittin there with an ice cold refreshin beverage wathchin that rod. If i knew anything about it I would share it but i dont. If I do catch one I will post on here. Later.:thumbup:


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

jesus! quit being a bunch of Dick heads.... just give him some advise or leave him alone. this site is great most of the time but let's not forget, we all started somewhere, with the same questions


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

8 Private Messages and he has had my number since the first one, I asked him to call me several times to talk, (vice the one line, 4 word questions one at a time via PM) I even offered him (use of) rods, reels, bait, leaders, hooks, everything for free, I want NOTHING for it and still "no call" He/she may just be another troll.... If I were him/her, I would have called by now..... OP, forget about the tackle at this point. Offers have been withdrawn since you wont "call and talk".... have a good trip and good luck to you.


----------



## slipfloater (May 29, 2013)

Well,I just sayin I never been myself. Dont know anything or would give advice. I just gonna go and be a "tourist" and try to relax. if i do like it I may become a regular visitor. I do like fishing. Well no offense intended. Oh yea here is another newbie question. I saw a 10 foot surf fishing combo on Amazon. Okuma I think was the brand. Rod and reel for 27.00. You think at that price it will last a week? idk. Thanks.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

slipfloater said:


> Well,I just sayin I never been myself. Dont know anything or would give advice. I just gonna go and be a "tourist" and try to relax. if i do like it I may become a regular visitor. I do like fishing. Well no offense intended. Oh yea here is another newbie question. I saw a 10 foot surf fishing combo on Amazon. Okuma I think was the brand. Rod and reel for 27.00. You think at that price it will last a week? idk. Thanks.


 you will be fine to use that for a couple days. get about 30 lb line, expect to get broken off a few times and GO FISNING!


----------



## heabo13 (May 27, 2013)

Even if the guy that started the thread is a joke, I for one appreciate all the responses. Y'all now have this Louisiana boy fired about about some surf fishing when I go to Perdido in July. A little nervous since the posts about Johnson Beach/Perdido don't seem promising, but I'm going to give it a shot one way or another.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

heabo13 said:


> Even if the guy that started the thread is a joke, I for one appreciate all the responses. Y'all now have this Louisiana boy fired about about some surf fishing when I go to Perdido in July. A little nervous since the posts about Johnson Beach/Perdido don't seem promising, but I'm going to give it a shot one way or another.


It wasn't a joke because I too sent him a PM and he replied quickly with an email address. I sent him my list. He may just not get on here that often.


----------



## heabo13 (May 27, 2013)

Good deal. I hope Nlenhof catches a big one, then !


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

heabo13 said:


> Even if the guy that started the thread is a joke, I for one appreciate all the responses. Y'all now have this Louisiana boy fired about about some surf fishing when I go to Perdido in July. A little nervous since the posts about Johnson Beach/Perdido don't seem promising, but I'm going to give it a shot one way or another.


My first six footer was caught perdido key 7:30 in morn 20 yds off the beach, on half of ladyfish. Last trip perdido 9 days. Ago, a eight footer scared us out of the water at 6:30 am 10 yds of beachwater was waist deep, Hotter water, more bait more sharks


----------



## heabo13 (May 27, 2013)

Awesome. Now, I'm excited about the shark fishing and scared to death to swim! Haha.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If the surf is to rough to fish hit up bobsykes, plenty of sharks there in all sizes


----------

